# Malavitas vs genesis?



## Grannycar (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello. I was curious what the difference really is between the two? Just the ankle strap and the high back? Same base plate? I ride mainly groomers with some park. I had the cartels before and just were a bit too stiff for me. So if you can break down the stiffness and feel between the two that would be great!


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

They both have the same baseplate. Really the decision comes down to if you want the suspension system hi-back. I'd pick Malavita over Genesis.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Consider the Cartel x


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Consider the Cartel x


If he found the Cartel too stiff, then why would he want an even stiffer binding?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

With the new heel holder, you can ride the binding with the straps a little looser.

I'm still not super convinced about there being that much difference between the Cartel X and the malas.

(I ride both back to back sometimes on the and boards and can't really say that I notice a huge difference other than the perception that the Cartel X is more responsive)


----------



## Grannycar (Dec 31, 2019)

Hmmm. I just would like the softer flexing binding out of the two


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I guess On paper that's the malavita


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I got the Malavita and Genesis. I prefer Malavita, comfy, responsive and a nice medium flex.
Genesis are good but, i prefer the asym ankle strap and highback on the Malavita.


----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m on 2nd year boarding I’m 50 and bored with skis. Using a comfy dc boot and t rice lib tech board. Using flow bindings I hate. Big calve pain with long 8 hr days. I know nothing about board bindings. Would a malavita be there most comfortable with the most flex. These rear entry type bindings just don’t work. Too much hassle to get in


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Some people really like the flows and a few people here swear by them. Sounds like you'd be someone interested in the step ons though if you're looking for convenience.

Malas are a good balance of response and flex. Cartels tend to be stiffer and genesis even more so.

Hard to go wrong with malas for just about everyone, but I prefer the cartel X though I seem to be in the minority there.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

@ridethecliche is pretty spot on with the Cartel X. Currently own CartelX's & and owned the Genies, GenX, Vitas & Cartels in the last few seasons. CartelX feels like a slightly more responsive Vita, with a touch more heel grip with that new heel hammock. Nothing drastic; but a slight bump up in response, overall. 

Lastly, I find the Cartel ankle straps to be the least comfy out of their line, so always swap it with the more comf Genies/GenX straps, instead.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Grannycar said:


> Hello. I was curious what the difference really is between the two? Just the ankle strap and the high back? Same base plate? I ride mainly groomers with some park. I had the cartels before and just were a bit too stiff for me. So if you can break down the stiffness and feel between the two that would be great!


Cartel = stiffest, most responsive, cheapest 
Malavita = least responsive, inbetween proce, inbetween comfort
Genesis = more responsive than Malavita, almost as responsive as Cartel but feel softer. Most expensive. Most comfortable.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The cartel x muddies the water a bit because the straps are the same as the malavitas and it's way more responsive. 

If I ride a board with the malas and feel like I'm having difficulty with it, I'll usually swap to the cartel x and ride atleast a few runs before cementing my thoughts on it. I didn't like the malas on the fullbag supernaut but they were right at home with the korua stealth. I like the malas on the stealth so much I'm not going to bother with the cartel x. On the supernaut, I felt the cartels allowed me to ride the board a bit better which was important because I have small feet and that board has a 26.8 ww.


----------



## Grannycar (Dec 31, 2019)

I ended up getting the malavitas. I have enjoyed them so far. A lot more than my union contact pro.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Grannycar said:


> I ended up getting the malavitas. I have enjoyed them so far. A lot more than my union contact pro.


I owned Contact Pros and Forces. Didn't like either one.


----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)

That break down helps a lot. I don’t know who would swear by flow binding s though unless they are wayyyy diff than these. I tried The shimano clip in boots and bindings years ago and they sucked even worse I threw the board back in closet after one day of riding and went back to sking after that waste of money. 10 yrs later got it back out and tried flow. I can’t believe no one has invented a decent binding ya dont have to sit in snow to get in yet. That just super sucks after sking 20 years. This board has strange shape. This is how the bindings felt most comfortable to me. No idea on the numbers. How’s this look to y’all


ridethecliche said:


> The cartel x muddies the water a bit because the straps are the same as the malavitas and it's way more responsive.
> 
> If I ride a board with the malas and feel like I'm having difficulty with it, I'll usually swap to the cartel x and ride atleast a few runs before cementing my thoughts on it. I didn't like the malas on the fullbag supernaut but they were right at home with the korua stealth. I like the malas on the stealth so much I'm not going to bother with the cartel x. On the supernaut, I felt the cartels allowed me to ride the board a bit better which was important because I have small feet and that board has a 26.8 ww.


----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

They have invented bindings that you don't have to sit down to get into. Burton and k2 have some.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Masterblaster show us where you keep the money and jewelry


----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)

Are the burton and k2 step in comfortable and decent heel hold. I’ve never seen them. All the money is spent and hoked the jewelry for lift tix


----------

